# Meet Tucker



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is my baby Tucker. He is 14 weeks old and already rules the house


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a cute face


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh what a cutie, love the name


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He is lovely, can see him resembling Caras beautiful Izzy when he grows up. Is he American ?? x


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

what a lovely baby


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> He is lovely, can see him resembling Caras beautiful Izzy when he grows up. Is he American ?? x


Was just going to ask that same question... he does look like an american
he's adorable what a cute puppy xxx

Leanne x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Tucker .. cute name .. xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> He is lovely, can see him resembling Caras beautiful Izzy when he grows up. Is he American ?? x


Yes, he is american and thanks for all the kind messages


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Too cute xx


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

What a dear little soul.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh tucker is very like my puppy Molly 










I got excited thinking he might be her brother but she's only 11 weeks so a little younger. He is lovely


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Molly looks far too clean ... find her a muddy puddle .. only teasing she is adorable .. I just want to snuggle and cuddle her


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ha ha!! She is honestly not!! She was knee high in a puddle in the garden this morning so has just had a lovely pet head shampoo and set


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

EEEEEEEEEEEK puppies!!!!!!! toooo cute!!!!!!! musnt look!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEK puppies!!!!!!! toooo cute!!!!!!! musnt look!


Don't you just love 'em?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO MUCH!!!!! I wish I could have a big farm full of adorable cockapoos!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That has to be one of the cutest puppies ever! Lucky you 
& I also love the name Tucker  Reminds me of a programme I used to watch when I was younger


----------



## caro50 (Mar 15, 2012)

You are going to find it very difficult to be firm with him when Tucker does something naughty with a face like that! Adorable!


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh tucker is very like my puppy Molly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - She really does look like him - so cute!


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

caro50 said:


> You are going to find it very difficult to be firm with him when Tucker does something naughty with a face like that! Adorable!


You are so right and he does know he is cute so he plays me like a fiddle


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Playing in the yard*

he loves the grass


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I really can not handle how cute these two pups are!!!!!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Awww absolutely gorgeous!!!!xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tucker is absolutely gorgeous (as is Molly)


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh that photo of him in the grass is fantastic... He's delicious 
Thank you for kind comments about Molly... Don't let the cute looks fool you tho


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a pretty, pretty puppy. You are going to get stopped so many times when you go out walking - enjoy the attention.


----------

